# Carribean Highway



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally found the ship. For anybody, like me, who has a Mini/BMW on board it docked at Charleston 01:50 this morning...unloading begins at 07:00 Saturday/Sunday/Monday??? Hope we all get our babies soon!


----------

